# Praktium: Mediendesigner Vorkenntnisse



## Consti (10. Mai 2004)

Bin jetzt in der 10. Klasse auf einem Gymnasium und so langsam gehts dann auch darum, zu entscheiden, was ich später so machen möchte.

Wir haben bei uns auf der Schule erst in der 11.2 ein einmaliges Praktikum. Da ich mir aber vorher schon mal den Bereich Mediendesign angucken möchte, habe ich durch Kontakte einen Platz für ein freiwilliges Praktikum in den Sommerferien bekommen.

Also Vorbereitung würde ich jetzt gerne wissen, ob man evtl. irgendwelche Geringen Vorkenntnisse mitbringen sollte. Ich will da ja nich auffalenn, dass ich von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung habe.

Hab mir eine Schulungs CD für Photoshop gekauft, um meine Lücken zu schließen, denn ich habe schon einen groben Überblick über Phothoshop und mit den Filtern. Alphakanäle etc, muss ich noch lernen, jedoch werden sie auch auf der CD behandelt.

Welche Programme sollte man noch kennen, bzw. was sollte ich noch in Photoshop können.

Eventuell würde ich das Praktikum auch als kleine Chance nutzen, dort einen kleinen Nebenjob zu erwerben oder nach den (hoffentlich erfolgreichem) Abi evtl. eine Ausbildung dort anfange - da wird es sicherlich nich besonders Vorteilhaft sein, da "dumm" hinzukommen.

Was kann ich da erwarten bzgl. der "Aufgaben" die ich dort machen soll. Würde gerne ein paar Erfahrungen von anderen Usern hören!

HOffe, dass das Thema hierein passt, eine andere Topic hab ich nich gefunden.


----------



## da_Dj (11. Mai 2004)

Da kommts ja erstmal drauf an, wo du ein Praktikum machst ... In einer Druckerei vielleicht, da wird PS sicher ein Thema sein, aber vielleicht nicht grad das wichtigste. Vielleicht in einer Firma, die Aufträge in Flyererstellung mal als Beispiel macht, wirst du auch eher mit Illustrator/Freehand als Photoshop gut dar stehen. Hab sowas leider noch nicht machen können, aber ich denke, wenn du ersteinmal rudimentäres Grundwissen, das schon ein wenig erweitert ist mitbringst, dann ist das schon mal nicht schlecht. 
Ausserdem machst du das Pratkikum ja auch um ihn den Beruf hinein zu schnuppern, nicht um Morgens in den Laden zu kommen und jedem erstmal vorzuführen, wie man denn PS richtig zu bedienen hat


----------



## Mark (12. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Photoshop IST die Grundlage, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei! 
(Dort bekommst Du auch alle Grundlagen, wie Kanäle, Layer, Formate etc.)
Alles weitere ist "Spezialisierung" und - siehe da_Dj - Firmenabhängig. Darum ist der Begriff "Mediendesigner" ja so deppert 
Was Dir aber schnell "passieren" kann, ist die Bekanntschaft mit Mac's - wenn Du Dich da nicht eh schon auskennst. So gesehen wäre es also nicht schlecht sich mal als Vorbereitung an einen Mac (oder ggf. an einen PC) zu setzen und Betriebssystemseigenarten kennen zu lernen (nur eine Taste an der Maus ist schon eine Umstellung  ).
Ansonsten: JEDES "Programm" erweitert Dein Wissen und hilft bei anderen Programmen, d.h. ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle an den persönlichen Interessen orientieren und diese "fördern"...

Willkommen im Club der Millionen "Mediendesigner"! 
Liebe Grüße,
Pinky.


----------



## subzero (13. Mai 2004)

Es gibt erstmal 4 verschiedene Zweige zwischen denen du ja wählen kannst:
*Fachrichtung Medienberatung:* Kundenaquisition, Kalkulation, gestalltungsorientierte Beratung (-> bei Druckenfirmen z.B. oder Mediengherstellern).
*Fachrichtung Mediendesign:* Gestaltungskonzeption, Musiknotenherstellung und Verpackungsdesign.
*Fachrichtung Medienoperating:* Aufbereitung und Ausgabe von Daten unter nutzung neuer Kumunikationstechnik.
*Fachrichtung Medientechnik:* Eingabe, Aufbereitung von Daten für Medienprodukte insbesondere in den Bereichen Reprograpfie, Micrografie, Digitaldruck.

Alles in allem liegen die Schwerpunkte im kaufmännisch-organisatorischem (Medienberatung), im gestalterischem (Mediendesign), im technisch-realisierendem (Medienoperating) oder im technisch-ausgabeorientiertem (Medientechnik) Bereich.

Also je nach Betrieb musste gucken ob du im Team oder alleine arbeiten wirst.
Teamfähigkeit is sehr wichtig und wird sehr häufig auch praktiziert.

Was vielleicht etwas schlecht ist, dass du jetzt erst anfängst dich damit zu befassen, d.h. von CD's lernt man nicht viel und auch in meinen Augen falsch. Wenn du sagst du kannst schon die Basics, währe es generell nicht schlecht sich selbst weiter zu entwickeln, soll die eine CD erklären wie du Filter benutzt? Das steht auch im Handbuch.

Achso am Rande: Wenn du später für die Firma nebenberuflich arbeiten möchtest, ist es imma von Vorteil die Original Version von Photosho zu haben, da vor allem kleinere Betriebe (15-20 Personen stark) oftmals als Freiberufler einstellen und man zu Hause arbeitet. Wer sagt das solche ein Büro (geschweige den Rechner) für dich frei haben.

Was viel wichtiger als das vorrausgehendes "können" ist, das du dich in der Firma präsentieren kannst. 
Freundlich sein (Wenn man den Laden verlässt sich zumindest vom Chef verabschieden), Punklichkeit, gepflegtes Äußeres... all die Sachen. 
Was auch wichtig ist, du machst so ein Praktikum nicht nur um dir den Betrieb anzuschauen oder um zu wissen wie läuft es in der Branche - du hast denke ich vor auch etwas zu lernen, mach das den Leuten klar und du wirst sehn das der Rest nicht alzu wichtig ist!


----------



## Ellie (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo Consti,

es kommt ganz darauf an... bin selbst Mediengestalterin (Print) und letztendlich Mädchen für Alles. Mac und PC (NT), Operating, Datensicherung, Lieferscheine schreiben, Daten konvertieren, Farben an der Digitaldruckmaschine kontrollieren. Verlangt wird heute alles, der Tonus: Du kannst nie genug wissen, musst aber alles können.

Auf Kreativität bin ich bisher kaum gestoßen, gefragt ist z.B. in Druckereien, dass Du typografisch fit bist und gestalten kannst. Programme wie InDesign, Illustrator, Freehand, QuarkXPress und das bekannte Photoshop sind meist die Mindestanforderungen. Kenntnisse der Druckvorstufe sind fast überall wichtig, es sei denn Du machst Webdesign.

Alle Jobs haben gemein, dass Du letztendlich produzierst und das schnell und fachlich korrekt. Kunst und Ideen sind den wenigen Artdirektoren und anerkannten Genies in Agenturen vorbehalten. Das zu erreichen geht über Mundpropaganda und Veröffentlichungen, auch Wettbewerbe eignen sich für sie Mappe und natürlich eine Portion Glück. Jeder, den ich bis jetzt kenne, hatte falsche Vorstellungen (mich eingenommen) von dem Beruf Mediengestalter. Es ist ein handwerklicher Job – nur eben mit PC, früher machten es Reinzeichner, Drucker, Setzer etc. Zudem haben wir eine enorm hohe Arbeitslosenquote in dem Bereich, was zu Lohndumping geführt hat.

Filter in Photoshop zu können wird fast nie gebraucht, aber wenn Du weißt wie man ein System kalibriert, farbtreue Dateien produzieren kannst, dich mit Farbräumen und der Technik von Druckmaschinen auskennst, weißt welche Schriften brauchbar sind und warum sich der so tolle PDF-Workflow doch wie PS für Arme ausnimmt, es dich nicht stört jeden Tag die gleiche Arbeit unter Zeitdruck und mit unbezahlten Überstunden zu machen: los!

Möchte den Job nicht mies machen, aber so ist es nun mal. 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

andere programme wären freehand, corel draw und soweiter jede firma hat seine eigenen favoriten, du solltest vielleicht wissen was der beruf genau bedeutet


----------



## Consti (17. Juli 2004)

Hab mir eure Beiträge noch einmal gut durchgeschaut und wollte mich noch mal dafür bedanken. Habt mir euch weitergeholfen. Nun aber noch ein paar Worte zu dem Beitrag von Subzero.

Also die besagte CD enthielt halt Grundlagen. Ich habe sie mir nur angeguckt, um vllt noch ein paar kleine Tipps und Tricks zu erhalten.
Zum Beispiel habe ich da gelernt, dass man eine Ebene auch per Drag&Drop kopieren kann (find ich aber umständlich) oder auch, dass man die Positionen und Einstellungen von dem Arbeitsraum (d.h.: Symbolleisten) fest speichern kann und sie so für bestimmte Zwecke laden kann.
Im Grunde genommen, hat mir die CD die Arbeit mit Photoshop vereinfacht, bzw. sie komfortabler und schneller gemacht.
Mir ist auch klar, dass in Photoshop so nich alles mit Filtern geht. Denke mal, dass Filter in einigen Bereichen nützliche sind (z.B. die Pixelfilter), jeodch sind Filter ja nicht, das womit man eigenltich Arbeiten sollte - man kann viele Effekte teils beser mit der Hand bekommen!

So, werde dann mal auf Gutes hoffen, denn fange direkt am Do (1. Ferientag) dort an!
Sind übringens noch 2 andre Praktikanten (auch freiwillig) da - also wird schon interessant werden!

Werde euch dann mal berichten wie es war - u.a. auch für die, die Vorhaben, ein Praktikum zu machen und nicht wissen, was man dort tuen darf.

Kann mir einer sagen, mit was für "Aufgaben" ich so zu rechnen habe? Habe wirklich keine Vorstellung davon!


----------



## Consti (10. Oktober 2004)

So, an diesem Wochenende hab ich es endlich geschafft, meinen Praktikumsbericht fertigzustellen.
Mit ca. 2 MB ist er zwar relativ gross, jedoch enthält er auch alle Bilder, die ich in dem Praktikum erstellt, verändert, und retuschiert habe (die Bilder sind in allerdings in einem relativ kleinen Format).

Ich hoffe, dass ich all denen, die auch ein Praktikum als Mediendesigner machen möchten, einen 1. Eindruck davon bekommen, wie so ein Praktikum abläuft.
Natürlich ist das Praktikum von Betrieb zu Betrieb verschieden, doch ich glaube, dass es doch relativ ähnlich abläuft.

Nun noch viel Spass mit meinem Bericht (im *.pdf-Format).


//edit:

Da der Server etwas langsam war, habe ich die Datei auf einen anderen Server gelegt. Hier ist die neue Adresse:

http://home.arcor.de/consti-net/tutorials/praktikum_laudert.pdf


----------

